# My story: mebeverine X colpermin. Who's the winner?



## Guest (May 15, 2001)

Hi everyone!I am new here and to IBS.I am 24 years old and I've been having the symptoms for about 7 months. London has been my house for over 2 years, I studied here, worked, got married. So many new things in my life. Then 5 months ago, I came back from my honeymoon and went straight to see my GP, with horrible pain in my tummy, diarrhoea, all that stuff, and I just couldn't sleep at night, I was constantly tense and in a bad mood when I should be living the best time of my life. She said it was IBS straight away, and gave me mebeverine. It worked well for a while, I was back to normal, only bloating and spasm sometimes. Then I had to see the doctor again. She was about to send me to a specialist, but I moved houses, so I had to find myself another GP, register again, bla, bla, bla. NHS sucks. New doctor, same story. But now it seems like he doesn't want to refer me to the gastro specialist, I don't know why... But he gave me this new medicine, colpermin, saying that I have typical symptoms of IBS, and even if I went to see a specialist, nothing would come on my tests. I don't know what to think about all this. My husband is my angel who gives me the strength to cope with this. He makes jokes of the noises coming from my belly, and I feel guilty when I am negative, in a bad mood, for being in pain, or impatient when nothing seems to work anymore. Is this new stuff gonna help me now? Or should I drink peppermint tea instead?!?!?Please help me with your experience, I really need it!Thank you all guys!!!!!Flora


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi, welcome to the board.







Colpermin are peppermint capsules. Most other antispasmodics are mebeverine HCL or citrate. There are other things to try if ultimately you can't get antispasmodics to help you, have a read of the board depending on whether you have pain, constipation, diarrhoea, gas etc or combinations of those. I haven't seen a GI specialist either, my doctors didn't see the need. susan[This message has been edited by wanderingstar (edited 05-15-2001).]


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Flora, welcome to the bulletin board







Everyone with IBS is different so what works for one, won't necessarily work for another.In the UK it usually takes time to get referred to a gastroenterologist and only usually then if all the medications they try don't work.It took me six months of taking every anti-spasmodic, every different bulk laxative and every elimination diet before my doctor finally conceded defeat and sent me to a gastroenterologist.Doctors usually make their decision to refer based on your age (the older you are the more risk of other problems) and the symptoms you present.Your doctor probably has your best interests at heart and is trying to save you from going through a serious of invasive test procedures to only come out with no answers at the end - and feeling disappointed.If your not happy with this doctor then go and see someone else - as with IBS you really need a supportive doctor who is going to work with you to try and help you - not one who dismisses you.See how you go on these new antispasmodics and if they don't work keep going back until they either find something that helps or they give in and refer you to a specialist.In the meantime keep an eye out for symptoms that may indicate something else - such as blood in the stool, fever, lots of headaches, IBS playing up at night etcFeel free to ask as many questions or advice as you need - as there are plenty of experienced 'old timer' IBS'ers here who can help.Clair


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2001)

I just wanted to say Thanks guys! Susan and Clair, that was really of you!Well I haven't got much choice have I? I need to trust the doctors, and give this new tablets a try! But it feels so bad to think that I can be like this FOREVER. I respect and admire the courage of all the people with IBS for years and years. I've been reading the messages on this board for a long time, getting information, but only today I thought I could do someting really and be part of the group. Sharing information here, from one to another is the only way to come up with an answer to this problem. I've always been very healthy, my family as well. No explanation, no reason at all. Just bad luck?!?!? We'll fight this thing and laugh at this in the future! : )Thanks everyone!And congratulations for the bulletin board! It is a success and helps more than any doctor!Flora.


----------



## Phyllis McDonnell (Dec 15, 1998)

Welcome to the BB.I'm a bit concerned that these symptoms only started when you got back from honeymoon. If you spent your honeymoon outside the British Isles it's entirely possible you contracted some sort of infection, possibly from the water. Clair is right in suggesting you look out for other indications, such as blood. I don't want to frighten you, but you really need to insist that your doctor refers you for tests to exclude the possibility that you have picked up something nasty.If not, then you have to ask why the sudden change. Any change in our lives is stressful (yes, even a pleasant change such as marriage), and there's nothing like stress to trigger IBS.We'll be here to help you while you go through the process of finding out what is wrong.By the way, mebeverine (Colofac) and Colpermin are used very widely. I find Colofac helpful when I get very painful spasms, and Colpermin is essential if I have eaten fibre, which causes distension and pain, preventing me from getting to sleep.Good luck.------------------Phyllis


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Phyllis - good point. I'm glad you picked up on that because I missed it.Flora,If you did get this straight away from returning from another country I would ask your doctor to at least have you checked out for possible known infections. Not necessarily saying it will be anything - but you want to have anything like that ruled out or cleared up. It could be that you developed a case of gastroenteritis on honeymoon that may have been the trigger for your IBS.Most people with IBS feel completely swamped when they first start suffering - and don't understand why they've suddenly developed IBs when they were fine before - I too suddenly developed mine out of nowhere...it's a common experience.Many people can go onto manage their condition successfully and live a relatively normal and carefree life - so don't feel like you've been given a death sentence!You may want to check out the 'Living with IBS' Forum which details how various memebers of this board have go on to learn to live with their condition successfully - click on the Hop to box at the bottom and select 'Living with IBS' then click on GO and you'll be taken there.Taking your time to browse the bulletin board and read posts is the best way to identify who has symptoms similar to yours and who you can go to for advice and support.And don't forget there are always us Brits







to talk to!Take Care,Clair


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2001)

Remember what I said about you guys being better than the doctors? It's so true!I have thought about the possibility of an infection when I came back from my honeymoon (Canary Islands). I was sure it was something I had to eat, I still remember all the gorgeous food we had there... Or the water, other drinks, I don't know. But it's been over 6 months and to be honest none of the 2 doctors even considered that. But maybe they are so used to cases of IBS that they try to treat it as so... But I'm seeing the GP in 2 weeks time and I'll bring back this point that is actually very important and seems to have been forgotten!!Thanks again!Phyllis, that was a very good thinking! I am glad I posted the message! Thanks!Clair, what can I say? You are a star! I'll check the other forum too! Cheers!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Flora,No problem - that's what we are here for, to help and support each other







Don't forget to let us know how it goes at the doctors!Take Care and Best Wishes,Clair


----------



## babydoc_au (Jan 26, 2000)

Hello from Australia!I have tried both mebeverine and Colpermin (or at least an identical version). Personally, I didn't find the Colpermin helpful, but I know some people do. I just wanted to let you know about some side-effects a lot of people get, so you don't get too freaked out if they happen to you. Colpermin can cause "peri-anal irritation" which translates as a really sore butt! It can also give you peppermint scented wind! My c type IBS becomes alternating c and d on Colpermin. I have no problems with peppermint tea though and drink lots of it, as well as chamomile, fennel and calendula. I don't mean to scare you out of trying the Colpermin- just wanted you to know what might happen.Good luck.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

I definitely think you should demand to see a specialist.Even they have trouble diagnosing IBS.What hope do you have with aG.P. The infection from your trip sounds a likely cause.Symptoms of giardia Lambdia are very like those of IBS.I dont think IBs should be accepted as a diagnosis until doctors have ruled out nearly everything else. good luck gilly


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2001)

Specialists?? Phoey!! The last time I went to see a Gastro he told me that not only I DIDN'T have IBS, but that the symptons of bloating and excess gas were all in my mind!!! The nerve of some people! He also didn't do any tests as he said my symptons weren't severe enough...boy did he need a punch in the nose!!! I felt so angry because I have had IBS since I was 19 (I'm 35 now) and to be humiliated like that was just awful.PS You know what else he said? And this was a top Gastro guy apparently...He said that IBS SYMPTONS HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH FOOD WHATSOEVER!!!! Grrrrr Specialists make me mad!!Jo


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2001)

Hiya!I am back to say thanks to everyone who replied my message. You guys helped me a lot! And I appreciate all you've said. Life goes on, with or without IBS. The pills are working well, I'll see the doctor soon and I'll be fine!Cheers!







Flora.


----------

